# Food Safety News - 04/29/2022 One sick in U.S. as part of 11-country Salmonella outbreak traced to Ferrero chocolate



## daveomak.fs (Apr 29, 2022)

One sick in U.S. as part of 11-country Salmonella outbreak traced to Ferrero chocolate​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 29, 2022 12:05 am
The United States has joined at least 10 other countries in recording a patient in the Ferrero chocolate Salmonella outbreak. The World Health Organization (WHO) revealed the U.S. was affected in the monophasic Salmonella Typhimurium outbreak. It has not been reported when the person fell sick or where they live. A spokeswoman at the Centers... Continue Reading


FDA announces steps to limit lead in juice​By News Desk on Apr 29, 2022 12:04 am
This week the U.S. Food and Drug Administration announced steps to limit lead in juice to further reduce exposure to toxic elements in foods. The draft action issued levels for lead in single-strength (ready to drink) apple juice and other single-strength juices and juice blends. The draft guidance outlines action levels, which are recommended limits... Continue Reading


Danish egg producers found to have good Salmonella controls​By News Desk on Apr 29, 2022 12:03 am
Most egg producers in Denmark are following the rules and recommendations to prevent Salmonella contamination, according to the results of an assessment. A check by the Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen) found that nine in 10 egg producers are in control of the procedures they must follow to keep eggs Salmonella-free. Denmark achieved special... Continue Reading


‘Bring Our Kids To Work Day’ returns to Food Safety and Inspection Service​By News Desk on Apr 29, 2022 12:01 am
USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) held its  “Bring Our Kids to Work Day” on Thursday, April 28, 2022. It marked the first time in three years that the event was returned to the FSIS calendar. “Bring Our Kids to Work Day” does not mean the children of FSIS meat and poultry inspectors are... Continue Reading


Publisher’s Platform: Get Cronobacter sakazakii on the Nationally Notifiable Disease List – Sign the Petition!​By Bill Marler on Apr 28, 2022 07:54 pm
In 2022 alone, two infants have died and five more are extremely ill due to a deadly bacteria called Cronobacter sakazakii. It is in contaminated baby formula that was sold in grocery stores. For babies that get infected by this bacteria, up to 80 percent may die [JAMA Oct. 8, 2014]. Shockingly, this deadly bacteria... Continue Reading


Gorton’s recalls fish sandwiches for bone fragments​By News Desk on Apr 28, 2022 07:44 pm
Bone fragments in fish sandwiches caused Gorton’s  Seafood to recall the products, according to a notice published Thursday by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. The Gloucester, MA, company recalled the frozen seafood item, Gorton’s Fish Sandwich–100 percent Whole Fillets, 18.3 oz. The reason for the recall is the isolated and unusual potential presence of... Continue Reading


Former employee blows whistle on baby formula production plant tied to outbreak​By Coral Beach on Apr 28, 2022 07:17 pm
A whistle blower document regarding product safety at a plant that manufactured infant formula linked to a deadly, ongoing outbreak provides damning information against Abbott Nutrition, the maker of Similac and other popular formulas that have been recalled in relation to the outbreak. The document, sent to top officials at the Food and Drug Administration... Continue Reading


Custard apple pulp recalled over Salmonella concerns​By News Desk on Apr 28, 2022 01:47 pm
Vadilal Industries USA Inc. is recalling Vadilal Quick Treat brand Custard Apple Pulp because of possible Salmonella contamination, according to a recall notice posted by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration.. The product was also recalled in New Zealand in February. Recalled product: Product Description Recall Number Classification Code Information Product Quantity Reason for Recall... Continue Reading


----------

